

Webmonkey.com returns - pistoriusp
http://www.webmonkey.com/

======
pistoriusp
~8 years ago webmonkey was my first introduction to web development, six
months ago I started coding Python and I see their featured tutorial is "Get
Started With Python."

On a different note this is the 2nd major development learning resource that
has launched in the past two weeks, the first been Google's Doctype
(<http://code.google.com/doctype/>)

------
mcormier
Now if they could just bring back <http://www.suck.com> we'd be rockin'

------
dcurtis
Wow, Webmonkey was how I learned HTML. I hope the relaunched site is as good
as it used to be-- concise, easy-to-follow tutorials.

------
alps
Yes! It's official, the ".com" phenomena is back!

------
Create
Developers, Developers, Developers!
<http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/05/19/ballmer_eggs/>

------
hooande
This is like if they relaunched the original nintendo...not sure if I'd use it
much, but the nostalgia gives me a warm and fuzzy feeling

